# Harvest Moon September Twenty Ninth



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here's a accuweather shortie on the upcoming Harvest Moon.

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweath...vest-moon/76830


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks, I'd abut forgot about the harvest moon this year. Now if the ground wasn't so dang wet, I could harvest the last of my hay for a couple more months.


----------

